# Grizzly on an elk kill



## 243Savage (Jan 21, 2009)

This was a rare encounter this time of year as they should be hibernating. 

Apparently our snowmobiles don't bother them enough to interrupt lunch, although they are very aware of your presence.  This was about 50 yards off the road.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jan 21, 2009)

Those are fantastic the cream of the crop score 10+ on that capture


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## english setter (Jan 21, 2009)

This  guy is at the top of the food chain


----------



## chinquapin (Jan 21, 2009)

Those are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!  I wish I could see that in person but those are like being there well done!

Ben


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 21, 2009)

cool pics of yogi ya got there ranger !!!   looks like he found him a pikanik basket huh !!!  wyle coyote mite be next iffin he gets too close too the pikanik ..  ;-)


----------



## JasonF (Jan 21, 2009)

Thats what I'm talkin about!!!
Would have been cool to see in person.
Great job on those shots...simply awesome!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 21, 2009)

man what an experience and great shots ta boot !!!!  you mean you did not walk over there and grab a backstrap for yo-self !!!


----------



## Adirondacker (Jan 21, 2009)

Great pictures! I wonder why that bear was not in the den? The picture with the yote (it wasn't a wolf was it?) is exceptional.


----------



## charliethetuna3 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thats nothing short of amazing, especially with the yote in the same pic. Great shots.


----------



## Slingblade (Jan 21, 2009)

He must have gotten up to go to the bathroom and decided he might as well grab a snack since he was already awake.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 21, 2009)

243, those are nothing short of awesome.  Great series.  Only thing better would have been to see em in person.  THANKS for sharing these with us.

Hoss


----------



## believer (Jan 21, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2009)

Unbelievable!!


----------



## Capt Gary (Jan 21, 2009)

Once in a lifetime capture. Great job.


----------



## 243Savage (Jan 21, 2009)

Adirondacker said:


> Great pictures! I wonder why that bear was not in the den? The picture with the yote (it wasn't a wolf was it?) is exceptional.



The biologists have told me that they won't actually sleep all winter and will on occasion wander from the den for a little while, then back to bed.  You never know what's around the corner up here.  You can go a long time without seeing much of anything in winter then suddenly it's right there in front of you.  

We have a mountain lion hanging around on a fresh kill about a mile from the house.  I briefly saw it today standing on top the ridge as I was driving to town.  People have been hanging out there all day with cameras and spotting scopes watching as it comes and goes.  It's too far up for my camera but you could plainly see it standing up there looking down at everyone.

Feral One....do you remember the wide flats where the bridge crosses the Gardner River as you head toward the north entrance from Mammoth?  It's right up on the hillside on the right just as you cross the bridge.

All of the deer and elk have been pushed down to the lower elevations by winter and the predators naturally follow.  We had wolves on the small hill behind the house a couple of nights ago.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 21, 2009)

Way to go Savage!! Those are fantastic!
A scene I can only dream about shooting!!


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Jan 22, 2009)

Super   Cool !!!


----------



## turky93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thats big bear. Your braver than me gettin that close to him.
Ofcourse...as fat as he is I doubt he could do much more than waddle  
Nice shots!


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 22, 2009)

very cool capture .....

Thanks for postin' ....


----------



## grizzley30814 (Jan 22, 2009)

Cool pic, That is why I miss being out in that part of the country.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 22, 2009)

very cool!  plus dude had a thorn in his foot


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 22, 2009)

good pics 243


----------



## Smokey (Jan 22, 2009)

WOW!! Wish i could have been there.


----------



## Shug (Jan 22, 2009)

Those were some of the best pics I have seen in a while. They should be in a magazine.


----------



## LLove (Jan 22, 2009)

so the teddy bear was just rollin around tryin to look cute so you wouldn't pop a cap in his butt.. but wiley there stuck his tongue out at you  

those are GREAT pix!


----------



## Old Geek (Jan 22, 2009)

*Dr. Bear*

In #1. The Doctor looks to see what cased the wound.
#4. He lays down to think about a cure.
#5. He decides to kiss it and make it better.

Great photos. I hope your SM was tuned up real good.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the great pic as usual, 243Savage.  Like many of us, I always look forward to see the regular, continuous stream of what new, recent Yellowstone NP photos you upload to the forum or have on your avatar.  Thanks for the entertainment you contribute.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Did you pet it?


----------



## Melissa (Jan 23, 2009)

those are wonderful, very beauty creatures and scenery


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 23, 2009)

Those pictures are almost too beautiful to be real! You are one lucky man to be living there and seeing things we can only dream about


----------



## mriver72 (Jan 27, 2009)

Those are  terriffic shots .


----------



## rip18 (Jan 27, 2009)

Awesome!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 28, 2009)

Man, that makes the icy, cold, snowed in winter days almost worthwhile!
Great pictures, glad you posted them.
I'm sure it was amazing to see.


----------



## lilbassinlady (Jan 28, 2009)

I love the pics! When I lived in Alaska I got to see alot of wildlife! It was Awsome to watch them up close and personal!I got to see alot of bears , moose and Cariboo!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Feb 2, 2009)

Just got around to lookin at these, WOW!!!!
Definately some of the coolest I've seen on here!
Hope I can get out there someday.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 2, 2009)

awesome, congrats!!!


----------



## Hawken2222 (Feb 2, 2009)

Absolutely awesome, great pics man.


----------



## kenlr4 (Feb 2, 2009)

WOW thats awesome


----------



## 30 06 (Feb 2, 2009)

Super cool shots, thanks for posting them.


----------



## LeePea (Feb 3, 2009)

Man that's awesome.


----------



## john.lee (Feb 12, 2009)

awesome!!!  where was that at?


----------

